# Which beer should I buy next



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

Which beer should next,any suggestions. I have been drinking German and Beligum beers lately. The liquer Store I shop at say they have 1001 beers on hand. The decision is which one next. I like Lagers,Ales an Pils.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Eternal Rider said:


> Which beer should next,any suggestions. I have been drinking German and Beligum beers lately. The liquer Store I shop at say they have 1001 beers on hand. The decision is which one next. I like Lagers,Ales an Pils.


Man that is a loaded question. Not knowing what you have already tried.

Have you had this one? In not I would definitely recommend it.


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

La Fin Du Monde


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

4thtry said:


> La Fin Du Monde


:r I'm frightened of that beer.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Double Bastard Ale is really good.


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

burninator said:


> :r I'm frightened of that beer.


haha why??

it's delicious


----------



## tnip23 (Oct 31, 2006)

belgian-triple karmeliet

ale- dogfish head 90 min. ipa

pilsner-victory prima pils


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

tnip23 said:


> ale- dogfish head 90 min. ipa


ahhhh soooooo good. 
had one this past thursday & was like drinking gold.....mmmmm


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

thats like asking, what cigar should I smoke.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

4thtry said:


> haha why??
> 
> it's delicious


Must be the name....


----------



## RevSmoke (Feb 20, 2008)

To be honest, if I were you, I'd start with a brewery and sample all their different brews. Then, another one.

I have decided to restrict myself to microbrews that are in visiting distance of where I live (up to 6 hours away). I don't necessarily go there to taste them, but as I go camping, I want them close enough that they might end up on one of our daily excursions.

Having lived here in WI now for the last 8 years, I am still finding new breweries to sample.

Todd


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

I'm a huge fan of Sam Adams......even though I've only tried a couple of their beers......I like what I've experienced.


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

burninator said:


> Must be the name....


end of the world......???
whats wrong with that


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

4thtry said:


> end of the world......???
> whats wrong with that


Guess I tend to drink beer that's a little less ominous...but what do I know? :al


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

Blatz!

MCS


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Belgian- Agree with the Karmeliet
Atomium
Wittekerke (White)

Bell's Hopslam
Avery's Mephistopheles Stout
Souther Tier Gemini
Tommyknocker Butthead
Dark Horse Scotty Karate Scotch Style


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

Well I guess I should have said what I like. Here is a list of what I have tried and some of what I have in the frig right now. These are all th ones I like.

Hoegaarden White Beer
Warsteiner Premium Verum
Anchor Steam
Leffe Blond
Harp Ale
Smithwick
Stella Artois
Paulander Oktoberfest
Paulander Premium Pils
Pilsner Urguell
Guinness Extra Stout
Saint Pauli Girl
Samuel Adams Double Bock

I am trying to figure out what country I like best.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Eternal Rider said:


> Well I guess I should have said what I like. Here is a list of what I have tried and some of what I have in the frig right now. These are all th ones I like.
> 
> Hoegaarden White Beer
> Warsteiner Premium Verum
> ...


:tu:tu


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Try a bottle of *Brasserie Dupont Saison Dupont*. Look for the yellow and green checked label. After that, you can work your way through the rest of the Brasserie Dupont line.


----------



## AsetOne (Feb 29, 2008)

Get a coopers pale ale, sparkling ale or crown lager.(if you can)

All Australian so you will be supporting our economy lol

James


----------



## Fortunate_Son (Feb 5, 2008)

Innis & Gunn Oak Aged Beer!

I had some of this on my last trip to Canada and am hoping now to be able to find it in Houston. Scottish Ale aged in oak bourbon barrels - the flavor is incredible.


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Fortunate_Son said:


> Innis & Gunn Oak Aged Beer!
> 
> I had some of this on my last trip to Canada and am hoping now to be able to find it in Houston. Scottish Ale aged in oak bourbon barrels - the flavor is incredible.


This was my first thought when I saw the title of the thread. I am in Calgary so I can get this regularly. What I would say is it isn't an all nighter but a couple to 3 ice chilled bottles of this are extraordinary.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Twill413 said:


> Belgian- Agree with the Karmeliet
> Atomium
> Wittekerke (White)
> 
> ...


I'm still waiting for my Leffe Blond


----------



## NAV3 (Aug 8, 2007)

Eternal Rider said:


> Which beer should next,any suggestions. I have been drinking German and Beligum beers lately. The liquer Store I shop at say they have 1001 beers on hand. The decision is which one next. I like Lagers,Ales an Pils.


I'm a big fan of the Ayinger Jarhundert Bier (I think that's what it's called?) It's a great beer!


----------



## sikk50 (Feb 14, 2008)

Well Pyramid Heff of course!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

As far as US Breweries. DogFish has to be one of my Top Picks.

can't go wrong with 90 or 60 minute IPA.

















Brewery Ommegang in NY makes some great affordable Belgian Style ales.

Try the Three Philosophers,or Ommegang Abbey Ale. 









If you like Barleywine. Brooklyn Monster Ale is one of the Best.










Unibroue out of Canada makes some great beers. Try the Terrible Dark Ale.










Some of my other favorite Breweries in the US. Smuttynose (NH.), Lagunitas (CA.), Victory (PA), North Coast (CA.). The List goes on. With a 1001 choices it should be fun finding what you like!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

newcigarz said:


> Unibroue out of Canada makes some great beers. Try the Terrible Dark Ale.


one of my Favs :dr


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

how about beers from Latvia?


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

The Jolly Pumpkin - Calabaza Blanca

Prolly my fave of 07....

Anyone who's had will know why I mention it 



> Aged in large oak casks and refermented in the bottle, Calabaza Blanca is a Belgian Biere Blanche. Spiced with orange peel and corriander, you'll find it refreshingly tart, with a wonderfully dry finish.


Mildly champagned as well.


----------



## Fortunate_Son (Feb 5, 2008)

silverfox67 said:


> This was my first thought when I saw the title of the thread. I am in Calgary so I can get this regularly. What I would say is it isn't an all nighter but a couple to 3 ice chilled bottles of this are extraordinary.


I couldn't agree more. Three (or was it four?) bottles of this stuff in the hotel bar after dinner and I was ready to sack out. It's a potent brew but oh so tasty.


----------



## NittnayLion (Feb 11, 2008)

Victory has a nice selection of beers (HOPDEVIL, Monkeyboy, Victory Lager), as do Troegs (Hop back, Troeganater, Dreamweaver). 
I do not think you will find Troegs outside the Central PA area however, but if you do...


----------



## Benjy (Apr 25, 2007)

I like the Brooklyn Brewing Monster Ale; if you are a barleywine fan the Weyerbacher Blithering Idiot is probably my favorite.

For matching up with a cigar, I like the Aventinus Eisbock - a very strong and fairly sweet dark, dark wheat beer.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

If your dabbling in Belgian beers, you really must try some Trappist ales. I love Rochefort 8/10, Orval, and Westmalle is pretty good too. The St Bernardus 12 is also pretty amazing stuff. 

Look for some offerings from Smuttynose and Dogfish head.


----------



## atlacatl (Sep 18, 2006)

Arrogant Bastard Ale
its a pretty good beer, funny reading on the bottle too.


----------



## olotti (Jan 20, 2006)

I will also say try the Dogfish Head 60 and 90 min IPA's, I tried both this past week and they are really different but both very good. If you can find it try anything by Bell's but specifically the Two Hearted Ale and during the summer look for Oberon. I've also found myself gravitating towards the Samuel Smith line, his Oatmeal stout was superb as well as the Nut Brown Ale. The Rogue Brewery out of Oregon makes great beers and since you like Belgians try Delerium Tremens or Nocturnum or anything by the Unibroue line. Good luck and enjoy, so many beers and so little time.


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

John Courage
Young's Ram Rod


Or just switch to hard liquor. Remember liquor is quicker:tu

tt:cb


----------

